# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αυγό στο κλουβί..

## despoiki

Παιδιά το θηλυκό μου μόλις έκανε ένα αυγό στον πάτο του κλουβιού..τί να κάνω? Δεν τους έχω κάνει διατροφική προετοιμασία, κ θεωρώ πως ακόμα είναι νωρίς αφού έχει περίπου ένα μήνα που σταμάτησε η πτερορροια! Από την άλλη λυπάμαι να πετάω τα αυγά! Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας?

----------


## Steliosan

Βαλε την να φτιαξει μια φωλια και να κατσει να κλωσησει μια η δυο εβδομαδες και μετα χαλασε την και πετα το αυγο ετσι θα ερθει στα ισα της.
Τουλαχιστον αυτο κανουμε στις καναρες μας αλλα νομιζω οτι ισχυει και στα ζεμπρακια αν καποιο μελος ειδικοτερο στο δικο σου ειδος μπορει να προτεινει κατι αλλο.

----------


## CreCkotiels

ειναι μονη της η θηλυκια σου?εννοω εχει ζευγαρι στο κλουβι(αρσενικο)?? αν οχι θα σου ελεγα και εγω να κανεις αυτο που κανουμε στις καναρες,αν ομως ειναι μαζι με αρσενικο βαλε ενα χωρισμα στο κλουβι(τυπου ζευγαρωστρας)!!Τωρα ετοιμαζομαι να παρω και εγω ενα ζευγαρι με παραδεισια και μου ειπε οτι η θηλυκια ειχε αυτο το προβλημα και τους εβαλε χωρισμα και τωρα εχει σταματησει!!!!Κατι αλλο δεν μπορω να προτεινω γιατι δεν εχω ξεκινησει ακομα να ασχολουμε με το ειδος!!Καλη συνεχεια και υπομονη!!! :Youpi:  ::

----------


## despoiki

Είναι μαζί με τον αρσενικό..Δηλαδή τα αυγά λέτε να μην τα κρατήσω..Αυτό γίνεται γιατί οι απόγονοι θα είναι πιο ασθενείς ή για να μην ταλαιπωρούνται οι γονείς?Εγώ έλεγα να αρχίσω σιγά σιγά προετοιμασία κ να βάλω φωλιά σε κανα μήνα, αλλά μου την κάνανε τη δουλειά..χαχα ::

----------


## Steliosan

Νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι η εποχη τωρα για ζευγαρωμα αστο για του χρονου με την σωστη προετημασια μην τα ταλαιπωρησεις αδικα γιατι μπορει να ειναι και ασπορα εν τω μεταξυ η θερμοκρασια θα αλλαξει σε λιγο και δεν ενδείκνυται για αναπαραγωγη.

----------


## Efthimis98

Τα Zebra Finch αναπαράγονται σχεδόν όλο το χρόνο! Προτιμάμε να μην αναπαράγωνται σε περίοδο πτερόρροιας, την οποία και έχουν περάσει ήδη τα πουλιά, και σε πολύ ψυχρούς μήνες!
Δέσποινα, αφού έχεις μέσα στο σπίτι την φωλιά, τότε είσαι οκ. Τα zebra finch , δεν χρειάζονται καμία ιδιαιτερότητα στην διατροφή τους. Μπορούν να μεγαλώσουν τους νεοσσούς μόνο με σπόρια. Απλά εμείς προτιμάμε και τροφές πλούσιες σε πρωτεΐνες για να έχουμε καλύτερης ποιότητας πουλιά!
Μπορείς να τους δίνεις αυγό και λαχανικά/χορταρικά, από τώρα!
Από εμένα έχεις την έγκριση, αν ισχύουν όλα τα παραπάνω περί διαμονής!  :Happy:

----------


## despoiki

Τα έχω μέσα στο σπίτι..Τελικά τα χώρισα Ευθύμη γιατί φοβήθηκα..Θα τους δώσω λίγο αυγουλάκι και λαχανικά για 2-3 εβδομάδες και μετά θα τα βάλω για ζευγάρωμα! Ευτυχώς έκανε μόνο ένα αυγό, από τότε που τα χώρισα δεν έκανε άλλο.. :Youpi:

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλύτερα έτσι...  :Happy:

----------


## despoiki

Λοιπόν παιδιά, όπως είχα πει σκεφτόμουν να βάλω το ζευγαράκι μου και πάλι μαζί για ζευγάρωμα.Όμως δεν το έκανα, γιατί έβλεπα μια περίεργη συμπεριφορά από τον αρσενικό και φοβήθηκα μήπως έχει κάτι! Καθόταν στον πάτο κ κοιμότανε.Το πήγα σε κτηνίατρο,το εξέτασε κ μου είπε ότι δεν έχει τιποτα, απλώς είναι θέμα συμπεριφοράς..Η αλήθεια είναι όντως ότι από τότε που τα χώρισα ξεκίνησε αυτό.Εσείς τι λέτε?Μπορεί να είναι έτσι επειδή το έβαλα μόνο του?

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν πιστεύω... καλό είναι είναι να μας δείξεις φωτό στην κοιλιά-θώρακα-αμάρα του πουλιού και τις κουτσουλιές για να βεβαιωθούμε ότι είναι καλό.
Ίσως να είναι νωχελικό αλλά όχι να μισοκοιμάται ...

----------


## despoiki

Ευθύμη δε μπορώ να τον πιάσω..μια φορά μου έφυγε κ εκανα μία μέρα για να τον βάλω μέσα..χαχα ::  Είναι πολύ υπερκινητικά πουλιά!Ο κτηνίατρος το είδε από κάτω και μου είπε πως δεν έχει τιποτε.Ξέρω γω?

----------


## Efthimis98

Όταν πλησιάζεις το πουλί, αντιδράει ή συνεχίζει να κάθετε στον πάτο;;;

----------


## despoiki

Αντιδράει..κ παρατηρώ ότι με το που τον παίρνω λίγο μακριά από τα άλλα, αμέσως αρχίζει κ "τιτιβίζει"..Τα ψάχνει!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πες μας για την συμπεριφορά του, τρώει πίνει επαρκές ποσότητες .... κάνει μπάνιο, κελαηδάει καθαρίζεται;

----------


## despoiki

Ναι τρώει και με το παραπάνω μπορώ να πω..Αν του βάλω μπανιέρα τρέχει κατευθείαν,το ίδιο παθαίνει και με το αυγό!Εχει τσακίσει και το σουπιοκόκκαλό του!Άλλα ξαφνικά κάτι τον πιάνει και κουρνιάζει..

----------


## Efthimis98

Εαν ισχύουν όλα αυτά, τότε είναι μία χαρά από θέμα υγείας...!  :Happy: 
Τι ώρα κουρνιάζει την ημέρα, το μεσημέρι; 
Επίσης, από όσο θυμάμαι τα έχεις μέσα, έτσι δεν είναι; τι ώρα κοιμάται το βράδυ, τι ώρα ξυπνάει;

----------


## despoiki

Μακάρι να είναι καλά..Το παθαίνει και το μεσημέρι αλλά γενικά και την υπόλοιπη ημέρα!Επειδή τα έχω μέσα μερικές φορές κοιμούνται και 10-11.Κ το πρωι ξυπνάνε μαζί μου κατά τις 8.Λες να χρειάζονται περισσότερο ύπνο.?? Α και μερικές φορές αναγκαστικά τα ξυπνάω ενώ έχουν ήδη κοιμηθεί..

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτός είναι ο λόγος! Κοιμάται αρκετά έως και πάρα πολύ αργά και ξυπνάει αρκετά νωρίς. Ειδικά τώρα τον χειμώνα που στις 8 αρχίζουν να κουρνιάζουν και 9 κοιμούνται ήδη. Λογικό είναι να κοιμάται κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας.
Το μεσημέρι συνήθως κοιμούνται... ακόμη και τα δικά μου !  :Happy:

----------


## despoiki

Αχ τα γλυκούλια μου..Δηλαδή πόσες ώρες πρέπει να κοιμούνται ημερησίως?

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αλλά νομίζω ότι 11 με 12 ώρες είναι το ιδανικό...  :winky:

----------


## despoiki

Λοιπόν, τον πήγα και σε μία άλλη κτηνίατρο χθες (εξέτασε ενα πούπουλό του στο μικροσκόπιο) και μου είπε ότι μάλλον είναι από κάποιο παράσιτο.Πιθανόν ψώρα!! Στο ράμφος του έχει γεμίσει κάτι άσπρα..Του έβαλε μία αμπούλα κ μου είπε να του δίνω μια αντιβίωση.. (Α επίσης πήρα 2 καινούρια πουλάκια, θα σας βάλω φωτο σύντομα)

----------


## stephan

Βαλε μια φωτογραφία με το ράμφος του, τα ασπρα μάλλον ειναι scarly face και αντιμετωπίζεται με αλόη ή βαζελίνη από όσο ξέρω.

----------


## despoiki

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλή:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## stephan

Συνήθως το sarly face εξαπλώνεται σε ολο το ραφμος και δεν συγκεντρώνεται μονο σε ενα σημειο, οπότε πολυ πιθανόν να ειναι κάτι άλλο. Η κτηνίατρος τι σου ειπε γι' αυτο?

----------


## despoiki

Βασικά από ότι κατάλαβα σε αυτό στηρίχτηκε κ μου είπε ότι μάλλον είναι κάποιο παράσιτο,ίσως ψώρα!Δεν ξέρω..την αμαρτία μου θα την πω πάντως: νομίζω πως γενικά οι περισσότεροι το θέμα πουλιά δεν το κατέχουν κ πολύ, μόνο να τα παίρνουν ξέρουν!(Συγγνώμη, το σχόλιο δεν αναφέρεται σε όσους ξέρουν να κάνουν σωστά τη δουλειά τους).

----------


## stephan

Στο θεμα των κτηνιάτρων θα συμφωνήσω και εγω. 
Περίμενε λίγο να δει το ποστ σου κάποιος που να ξέρει καλά τα πουλια και τις ασθένεις τους για να σου πει και αυτος τη γνώμη του (γιατι και εγω ελάχιστα γνωρίζω  :winky:  )

----------


## Efthimis98

Εμένα πάντως μου φαίνεται για scally face σε προχωρημένο στάδιο. 
Βάλε βαζελίνη που στην ουσία έχει ευρύα δράση.

Δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα με scally face για να σου πω με ακρίβεια τι είναι όμως...

----------


## despoiki

Ρε συ Ευθύμη έχει ταλαιπωρηθεί πολύ το καημένο,κανείς δεν καταλαβαίνει τι έχει.Το λυπάμαι λιγάκι γιατί δεν μπορώ να το βοηθήσω! Τι βαζελίνη βάζουμε,αν έχει scaly face?κ πώς?

----------


## Efthimis98

Κάνε επάλειψη με λίγη ποσότητα βαζελίνης και μετά σαν μασαζάκι ... ρώτα τον Δημήτρη jk21 να σου πει πόσες φορές και πόσο καιρό...  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Τελικά τι γίνεται με το κουκλάκι;;;

----------


## despoiki

Τελικά το πήγα και στην Κτηνιατρική Σχολή στην Παθολογία Πτηνών και επιτέλους μετά από κοπρανολογική εξέταση βρήκαμε τι έχει..Πάσχει από ενδοπαράσιτα στο έντερο και έχει αδυνατίσει πολύ!Μου έδωσαν μία θεραπεία(την οποία προληπτικά θα ακολουθήσω κ στα υπόλοιπα πουλάκια).Γενικά το πουλάκι είναι ΠΟΛΥ κακόκεφο,έχει εξασθενήσει πολύ, αλλά όσο μπορούμε το παλεύουμε! Έτσι όπως τον βλέπω όμως φοβάμαι πως είναι λίγο δύσκολα τα πράγματα.. :sad:  :sad:

----------


## despoiki

Δυστυχώς, σήμερα το πουλάκι μας άφησε  :Sick0004:  κ ήδη μου έλλειψε.. !Θα σε θυμάμαι φιλαράκο... :Love0033: Σ' ΑΓΑΠΑΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## kostas0206

Κριμα Δεσποινα!
Κριμα!  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## Gardelius

_Λυπάμαι,....._

----------


## Efthimis98

Κρίμα Δέσποινα....  :sad:

----------


## xrisam

Ax μωρέ κρίμα!

----------

